# Where's the Beef?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just found this to be so incredibly ridiculous I had to share... We are expecting our first real storm of the season today in MA. Both our workplaces encouraged working from home. But In fact it has just started snowing now at 2pm. So DH and I thought we would take advantage of being snowed in and cook up a storm to freeze for busier times. So DH goes out to the grocery story at 8:30 this morning... and all the meat is gone!!!! not a bit of meat on the shelves...aso he just goes back out to see if they re-stocked...he called from the road...not anything left on the shelves... So I told him to go to Whole Paycheck thinking no one would buy anything there in this economy... he just came back in empty handed. So no Bolognese sauce (his specialty) and no meatball stroganoff (a new recipe I was going to try) I guess everyone had the same idea.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy, sounds like our stores pre and post hurricane. Before a hurricane, you can't find bread or water. After a hurricane, no perishables at all. 

Maybe Amy can post some good vegetarian recipes for you guys to ride out the storm. :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, that never happens out here...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That is crazy, I hope Brad doesnt decide to try and go food shopping tonight. That man loves going out in snow storms, me on the other hand who lives 10 min from work and is still at work waiting for him to pick me up because I wont drive LOL.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ok, I lied...DH did get stuff at whole paycheck... he left it outside while he scraped a bit of ice on the driveway. But he got their last bit of ground beed and pork and the last 4 containers of mushrooms... Bread and Milk I can understand, but who else need ground meat and mushrooms to hunker down in a storm... thank god we had chicken in the freezer for the boys jerky.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That's so funny you call it Whole Paycheck. I call it that too. We don't have one here in my little town, but I used to go there infrequently when I lived in San Francisco.

We are getting an absolute dumping outside. We are supposed to go out for dinner for my birthday tonight, but I'm not sure that is going to happen. I will have to substitute lobster for frozen pizza


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When we get snow or ice here the grocery stores are mobbed! The milk and bread go first and then people seem to take anything they can get. It's crazy!

Happy Birthday Ivy, hope you get to celebrate!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's nuts! I can't imagine the lack of ability to walk into a store and not have most items at your fingertips.

And we call it Whole Paycheck too. In fact, the first time I heard that name were two newscasters having a discussion on live television. LOL!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We call it that too!

DH lived in Bermuda for 5 years and they often run out of things in the stores and the selection is VERY small! Doesn't bother him as much as me when things run out here.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We got about 2-3" of snow today, the real slippery kind. It started around 12 but in some areas they cancelled school last night because of the forecast.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What other name does "Whole Paycheck" go by?

Sheri


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, it's Whole Foods.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How does Whole Foods differ from like a regular grocery store?:ear: Here we have Fareway,HyVee and south of us is an Aldi's but I never go there. You must pay cash for everything(no checks)...that irks me...so no Aldi's.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Whole Foods was one of the first 'natural' and then 'organic' food stores...it started actually here in MA by the name of bread and circus. They are now a national chain. you can't get kraft mac and cheese there...or oscar meyer. But the produce is terrific and the meats are also really fresh and hormone free...some free range... etc. Bakery is also fantastic. And you can get stuff there for special diets (gluten free, etc) 

But it is much more expensive than the other grocery stores so I just usually go there for a few items that I can't get other places... and when the shelves of the normal stores are empty. LOL


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I've only been in Whole Foods twice. Once I was looking for flaxseed oil for the dogs and they had a zillion kinds. I got so disoriented being there though - the aisles were laid out in a way that I got totally lost and all the products were really foreign to me (the brands and items). Plus it was so crowded I had to park down below and take the elevator up. I live in suburbia, not the city, so this was beyond what I expect to deal with (yep, spoiled!)

I am too old to get used to a new store. :suspicious:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Where is your adventurous side, Jane? Hey, you're going to take me to a totally foreign place, so how about if I take you to Whole Foods the next time you want to check it out? We can pretend we are navigating new waters together. The nearest one to me is on your side of the bay anyway.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Where is your adventurous side, Jane? Hey, you're going to take me to a totally foreign place, so how about if I take you to Whole Foods the next time you want to check it out? We can pretend we are navigating new waters together. The nearest one to me is on your side of the bay anyway.


Okay, it's a deal! I'm not gonna go in there...again...all...alone!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Okay, it's a deal! I'm not gonna go in there...again...all...alone!!!! :biggrin1:


:jaw: You will be tempted......better leave your wallets home :biggrin1:


----------

